# Catherine Earnshaw.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Had a busy painting day today. This is my portrait version of the ghostly heoine of Emily Bronte's "Wuthering Heights". I did it in my sketch book but it turned out okay so I virtual framed it.


----------

